# Conti Control Contact Sport SRS+ VS Conti Extreme Contact DWS 06



## wariozrx (Jan 18, 2010)

After only 1000 miles, Im tired and scared of the rat**** Bridgestone Potenza RE97AS’ that came on my 2021 GTI and am looking to replace them. 

The very helpful dude at Discount Tire is trying to talk me into a set of Conti Control Contact Sport SRS+ tires instead of Conti ExtremeContact DWS 06 tires as an All-Season tire for my GTI. I had DWS’ in my last Golf TDI and I loved them. 

I’ve got a NeuSpeed piggyback on my GTI and can blow off the RE97AS’ in second gear on a roll-on and they’re utterly useless on a hard Launch-Control pull. I have also felt them slip in the canyons outside of Denver on some spirited runs. 

The Discount Tire rep says he runs the SRS+’ and recommends them to friends and customers everyday. He also said they’re kinda “next generation” to the DWS tires. 

Any insight into the SRS+ tires and how they compare to the DWS tires will be appreciated.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Get the dws plus model.. they just came out and they are OMG amazing!


----------



## wariozrx (Jan 18, 2010)

Frstrtdmac said:


> Get the dws plus model.. they just came out and they are OMG amazing!


 I appreciate the input. I pivoted yesterday and ordered a set of the new DWS+. I read an article and decided I had to have them vs the SRS+. And, the fact that the SRS+ were a Discount Tire exclusive kinda weirded me out too.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## wariozrx (Jan 18, 2010)

I got the Conti’s mounted today and what a difference!!! The car will spin the tires in first under HARD throttle - but, no longer does it bust them loose in 2nd on a roll-on. I cant wait to get up in the canyons this weekend.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

Ya I have been a long Michelin PS or All season user. However also wanted to try the conti DWS06 and when they came out with the plus models for only ~$250 a tire on 22” that was $130 ea tire savings (plus they had my sizing)

I would say they perform very very similar. Not exact but not nearly 50% better exact. The weather up here in Seattle area is what I cared about since we truly see “all seasons”


----------

